# Server issue



## developer11 (May 3, 2017)

My setup: physical server HP Blade. 4 HDD (4TB in total) in RAID1. FreeBSD-latest.

Been running ok for 3+ years. Today, after updating whole OS, it suddenly rebooted into RESCUE.

First thing:

fdisk -l /dev/sda
LOCKED.

How to imount SDA so its accesible via ssh and not locked?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

developer11 said:


> FreeBSD-latest.


What version?

sda is a Linux disk name. FreeBSD doesn't use disk names like that.


----------



## developer11 (May 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> What version?




```
freebsd-version
11-eula-eyeos.img
```


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Please, post the output of `uname -a`.


----------

